# Did you hear about Seachem Purigen



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Somebody have some idea about this product.

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Purigen.html


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Glouglou said:


> Somebody have some idea about this product.
> 
> http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Purigen.html


Well it sounds like it wouldn't be very good for a planted tank, given that it takes out nitrates.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Apparently it only takes out the organically produced nitrates, not the stuff we dose.

I am not too sure about the stuff, but i have friends who swear by it. 

I did get a small bottle myself to test out. I don't really hold much hope of it doing anything, but hey a little experimentation... a little more knowledge of what is crap and what is not eh?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

There is really no need to use it in a planted tank. But it works very well in saltwater/reef tanks.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Once again, lots of misinformation being spread.

I use it in my planted tank with excellent results.

Purigen absorbs dissolved organics with specific properties. This is the kind of stuff that can make water cloudy and/or smelly, create foam, or have a film on the surface (among other things).

Purigen works by using physicochemical forces to attract atomic particles.

Think magnets - the positive charged side of one magnet attracts the negative charged side of the other, but pushes away the positive charged side of the other.

For example, Iron is charged positive, and if Purigen is also charged positive, it will not absorb any Iron.

Purigen is engineered using a proprietary process so that its physicochemical forces attract and keep only those particles with specific types of electric charges.

Its effect on the products typically dosed to a planted tank is minimal and of no consequence.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

If it attracts negative particles will this remove hydroxyl ions from the water and raise PH?
To state a different way, did you observe any change in PH when using the purigen?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Salt, I appreciate your experience and knowledge of this product. 
I bought a large container of it and have attempted to use it in my 27 gallon 1/2 hex tank. My Bio-Wheel Penguin 300 has 2 'Resin' containers in the back. I used the Seachem 'The Bag' which relatively expensive and finally bought a 2nd cheap nylon bag from the Local Fish Store and put that in the 2nd Resin container in my filter. 

What will I see happening in my water or my tank? 
I know this stuff is very good - from the H20GROW booklet that I received from Seachem. 
But doesn't it basically do exactly the same thing as the plants? 

Does this mean I can go longer without water changes? 
On Seachem's Daily Dosage schedule they only have a weekly water change of 5%. 
Is this why?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Why put something in the tank or in the water system for the tank unless you have a specific need for it? And then, wouldn't you consider the alternatives first and use the one that best fit the problem you have? So, my question is what condition or contaminant or problem is it that this substance is the solution to? For example if it were a good solution to the BBA or BGA problem I would be interested, or if it made CO2 less likely to harm the fish, or if it reduced the need for high lighting intensity, or stabilized the level of nutrients in the water, etc.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, the one thing about this product that I DO know is that it does NOT remove some of the suppplements that CARBON in the filter DOES. 
That was enough for me to want to switch.


----------



## PMD1 (Jan 19, 2006)

I use it in a 15G, a 20G and a 90G tank. 

It maintains excellent water clarity!

It works very well and I have it in all of my tanks.

Regards,

PMD1


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I love the stuff......just not for my planted tank. Tried it, green water exploded. For a fish only, it's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

wiste said:


> To state a different way, did you observe any change in PH when using the purigen?


My understanding is it absorbs particles with _specific_ types of charges.

I have a pH meter in my tank running all the time. Purigen has *zero* effect on pH.

I don't think I've ever seen clearer water than water filtered through Purigen. It almost looks like the tank is empty and everything inside is floating in zero gravity.


----------



## rrkss (May 29, 2006)

Purigen was designed to attact organic nitrogen particles. I use it in my planted tank and am very happy with it. One nice benefit of this product is the micropores work similar to a diatom filter and really polish the water giving unmatched clarity in my experience.


----------



## scissorfight (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought the product because it was recomended for removing tannins from wood. I need to get some very fine filter bags before I can use it, the material is tiny (less than 1 mm).

Anyway here's pictures of what it says on the box, can't wait to see it in action.

-sf


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Seachem makes a filter product called "The Bag" which is the same material used in the 100 gram "pre bagged" version of Purigen.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Or just use the universal aquarium filter material bag:

Stockings...


----------



## scissorfight (Apr 17, 2006)

My wife will be delighted when she discover that the lower 30cm of her stockings has disappeared


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I wouldn't use stockings... the material can deteriorate over time. Purigen is _very_ fine. If it releases into the tank it will create a huge mess.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

scissorfight said:


> I bought the product because it was recomended for removing tannins from wood.


I was looking to do this a while back, but never got around to ordering it. I was thinking about keeping it around for occassional tank 'clean-ups', but would love to hear more how others use it.

Brian.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Salt said:


> I wouldn't use stockings... the material can deteriorate over time. ...


It does? I've used stockings as filter material bags in tanks for years and never noticed that. Maybe one needs to use the more expensive ones? 

But I agree re the Purigen. I've never used it but from looking at it it is very fine and I wouldn't want it all over the tank either. Maybe two layers of stockings in case one rips?


----------



## bergzy (Feb 18, 2006)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I love the stuff......just not for my planted tank. Tried it, green water exploded. For a fish only, it's the best thing since sliced bread.


i am not understanding your purigen use...

you used it on you rfw planted tank and it exploded with green water or it made the green water explosion go away.

i have a ton of purigen for my reef tank that i only used once. i went back with good old carbon for my reef tank...i still have about 100 pounds of carbon!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I purchased the bag which I know is top quality but was a little expensive (I need 3 of them). I believe the type of bag used is most important when 'recharging' the Purigen. 
And yes, it is extremely tiny. Weirdest feeling, looking stuff I have ever seen come in a bottle. 
For the Dads out there, it feels something like....not play dough....., but..... (someone help me out here).


----------

